# Orijen versus Natural Balance



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Our 3 fluffs have been on NB Duck & Potatoes for about 5 months. I also gave them Venison & Potatoes but they seem to prefer the duck/pot. As much as I like NB, Raine & Napoleon who have much smaller teeth are having a hard time eating the kibbles even with the small bites version. The kibbles are very hard and I have to crush them down further. Also, they don't seem to love it. I have to coax them to eat every single time. I wish I can give them something that they are excited to eat. 

I'm considering trying Orijen 6 Fish. For those of you who tried Orijen, how do you find it? Do your babies love it? Are the kibbles large and hard? Does it cause any tear staining? I don't want to promote finicky eaters by switching food all the time but sometimes these guys look at me like 'mom, I'm hungry' and then they turned their nose at the NB food I give them. It's such a heartache when I see that.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll answer your questions in order:

I found it by looking at the website's store locator. Just search "Orijen" and the site should be first.

Roxy loves it, but she loves everything! 

The kibbles are pretty small. They are about a centimeter in diameter and I can break them in half with my fingers (I do work out everyday though).

Roxy's tear stain are gone and I think it's from the food since it's grain free.

Good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The Orijen 6 Fresh Fish is supposed to be excellent food, but it is REALLY high in protein...many small dogs cannot tolerate that much protein. You're welcome to give it a try if you want, though. I have been wanting to feed them this for quite some time now, but I worry about the extremely high protein level.

The NB Potato & Duck kibble is MUCH harder to break up than the Sweet Potato & Venison I have found. I used to feed the Potato & Duck and switched to the SP & Venison b/c London didn't like the Duck. She loves the SP & Venison, and even 15 week old Preston has no problem eating the kibble (and they are not small bites).


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i feed both foods and switch them up. i used to feed just the orijen, but got a bit worried after everyone here kept talking about it being too high protein

he likes both a lot. the orijen kibble are a lot bigger than the natural balance small bites, but he never had any problems eating them. just crunched them for a bit longer


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 6 2009, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801813


> The Orijen 6 Fresh Fish is supposed to be excellent food, but it is REALLY high in protein...many small dogs cannot tolerate that much protein. You're welcome to give it a try if you want, though. I have been wanting to feed them this for quite some time now, but I worry about the extremely high protein level.
> 
> The NB Potato & Duck kibble is MUCH harder to break up than the Sweet Potato & Venison I have found. I used to feed the Potato & Duck and switched to the SP & Venison b/c London didn't like the Duck. She loves the SP & Venison, and even 15 week old Preston has no problem eating the kibble (and they are not small bites).[/B]


This may be wrong, but the employees of the pet supply store that I buy my food from recommended Orijen and other high protein diets because she is a small breed. Roxy is only 3 pounds and is doing great and many small dog owners have had success with high protein diets. 

But I do agree with Lisa in the fact that some Maltese can't handle high protein diets, but I'm sure it applies to all breeds.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 6 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801823


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 6 2009, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801813





> The Orijen 6 Fresh Fish is supposed to be excellent food, but it is REALLY high in protein...many small dogs cannot tolerate that much protein. You're welcome to give it a try if you want, though. I have been wanting to feed them this for quite some time now, but I worry about the extremely high protein level.
> 
> The NB Potato & Duck kibble is MUCH harder to break up than the Sweet Potato & Venison I have found. I used to feed the Potato & Duck and switched to the SP & Venison b/c London didn't like the Duck. She loves the SP & Venison, and even 15 week old Preston has no problem eating the kibble (and they are not small bites).[/B]


This may be wrong, but the employees of the pet supply store that I buy my food from recommended Orijen and other high protein diets because she is a small breed. Roxy is only 3 pounds and is doing great and many small dog owners have had success with high protein diets. 

But I do agree with Lisa in the fact that some Maltese can't handle high protein diets, but I'm sure it applies to all breeds. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

All of the information online I've gathered states that high protein diets are best for very active dogs, particularly large breeds. Most Maltese aren't all that active, lol. If it works for Roxy, definitely keep her on it because it is in my opinion one of the very best foods out there!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 6 2009, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801825


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 6 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801823





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 6 2009, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801813





> The Orijen 6 Fresh Fish is supposed to be excellent food, but it is REALLY high in protein...many small dogs cannot tolerate that much protein. You're welcome to give it a try if you want, though. I have been wanting to feed them this for quite some time now, but I worry about the extremely high protein level.
> 
> The NB Potato & Duck kibble is MUCH harder to break up than the Sweet Potato & Venison I have found. I used to feed the Potato & Duck and switched to the SP & Venison b/c London didn't like the Duck. She loves the SP & Venison, and even 15 week old Preston has no problem eating the kibble (and they are not small bites).[/B]


This may be wrong, but the employees of the pet supply store that I buy my food from recommended Orijen and other high protein diets because she is a small breed. Roxy is only 3 pounds and is doing great and many small dog owners have had success with high protein diets. 

But I do agree with Lisa in the fact that some Maltese can't handle high protein diets, but I'm sure it applies to all breeds. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

All of the information online I've gathered states that high protein diets are best for very active dogs, particularly large breeds. Most Maltese aren't all that active, lol. If it works for Roxy, definitely keep her on it because it is in my opinion one of the very best foods out there! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL, Roxy is a not active at all, but I love the way Orijen filled out her boney body. She is still small, but now she has some lean muscle! The vet says she is healthy, just naturally thin.

Thanks for clarifying, Lisa! :biggrin:


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

I buy Gracie's food from a pet store that only sells grain-free and dye-free foods and treats. They also sell gourmet doggie treats - they are decorated so cute too! I asked the owner what her best food recommendation for my maltese would be, and without batting an eye she said Orijen. She suggested the 6 Fish, which is what I have been feeding Gracie. The kibble is not to big for her and she seems to be able to crunch it up fairly easily. I had been feeding Before Grain, but all of their products were chicken based and I wanted to try chicken-free food. The BG kibble was smaller.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I think I'll pick up a small bag of Orijen tomorrow. Can't wait to try!! Last time the store clerk said he carries trial size as well. Depending on how they like it, I'll probably rotate between Orijen and NB every 3 months so they're not on Orijen all the time. (Although I saw that NB changed their Duck & Potatoes formula on another post.)

I've also read that grain-free food like Orijen could have too much protein for a small breed like Maltese. But then I read something a while back that smaller breeds can use more energy than larger breeds because it takes them more energy to, say for example, walk the same distance as a larger breed. We take our fluffs for a short stroll most days when it's nice outside. Don't think it's considered very active as they still sleep most of the day. LOL. I'd be curious to see what JMM have to say because her furbabies are a lot more active.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We home cook fish and veggies and supplement with Orijen. Casanova used to be on Natural Balance Venison & Sweet Potato. He likes Orijen alot better. I was concerned about high protein too, but the white paper states that fish is a more digestible protein than other meat sources. I'm not sure if everyone would agree, but he seems to be doing well on it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Mine eat NB SP/Venison or the SP/Fish. I have wanted to try the Orijen Fish, but was worried about it being too much protein.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jul 6 2009, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801906


> Mine eat NB SP/Venison or the SP/Fish. I have wanted to try the Orijen Fish, but was worried about it being too much protein.[/B]


Did they like NB SP/Fish? I thought of trying that too instead of the duck. Are the kibbles hard?


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 6 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801862


> I think I'll pick up a small bag of Orijen tomorrow. Can't wait to try!! Last time the store clerk said he carries trial size as well.[/B]


Yes I would definitely buy the trial size - they are actually a good price at $2.50. I bought the last 2 trial bags of Orijen 6 Fish at our pet food store...the owner said this would be the last trial bags she can get so I should buy them up that way I know for sure that it agrees with Gracie before I buy the bigger bag.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 6 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801913


> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jul 6 2009, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801906





> Mine eat NB SP/Venison or the SP/Fish. I have wanted to try the Orijen Fish, but was worried about it being too much protein.[/B]


Did they like NB SP/Fish? I thought of trying that too instead of the duck. Are the kibbles hard?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Mine seem to like the NB SP/Fish and they have no problems eating it. I have one that is allergic to all poultry so it's been awhile sense i fed the NB Potato and Duck and i can't remember the kibble being hard.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 6 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801862


> I think I'll pick up a small bag of Orijen tomorrow. Can't wait to try!! Last time the store clerk said he carries trial size as well. Depending on how they like it, I'll probably rotate between Orijen and NB every 3 months so they're not on Orijen all the time. (Although I saw that NB changed their Duck & Potatoes formula on another post.)
> 
> I've also read that grain-free food like Orijen could have too much protein for a small breed like Maltese. But then I read something a while back that smaller breeds can use more energy than larger breeds because it takes them more energy to, say for example, walk the same distance as a larger breed. We take our fluffs for a short stroll most days when it's nice outside. Don't think it's considered very active as they still sleep most of the day. LOL. I'd be curious to see what JMM have to say because her furbabies are a lot more active.[/B]


I like the high protein grain free for my dogs- we are physically active and so are our dogs along with us. I think it needs to be taken on a case by case basis- some dogs have health issues that may call for a lower protein higher carb diet, etc. I would get the sample first to to see if your dog likes it and how they respond overall.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 6 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801896


> We home cook fish and veggies and supplement with Orijen. Casanova used to be on Natural Balance Venison & Sweet Potato. He likes Orijen alot better. I was concerned about high protein too, but the white paper states that fish is a more digestible protein than other meat sources. I'm not sure if everyone would agree, but he seems to be doing well on it.[/B]


I was wondering if there's a web link to the white paper you mentioned. I'd be interested to read more about it. Thanks.

(BTW, I just love Casanova's pics.  )


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 7 2009, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802024


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 6 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801896





> We home cook fish and veggies and supplement with Orijen. Casanova used to be on Natural Balance Venison & Sweet Potato. He likes Orijen alot better. I was concerned about high protein too, but the white paper states that fish is a more digestible protein than other meat sources. I'm not sure if everyone would agree, but he seems to be doing well on it.[/B]


I was wondering if there's a web link to the white paper you mentioned. I'd be interested to read more about it. Thanks.

(BTW, I just love Casanova's pics.  )
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aww...thanks. Casanova gives you lots of nose licks! Here it is:

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/ORIJEN_White_Paper.pdf


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 7 2009, 07:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802026


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 7 2009, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802024





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 6 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801896





> We home cook fish and veggies and supplement with Orijen. Casanova used to be on Natural Balance Venison & Sweet Potato. He likes Orijen alot better. I was concerned about high protein too, but the white paper states that fish is a more digestible protein than other meat sources. I'm not sure if everyone would agree, but he seems to be doing well on it.[/B]


I was wondering if there's a web link to the white paper you mentioned. I'd be interested to read more about it. Thanks.

(BTW, I just love Casanova's pics.  )
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aww...thanks. Casanova gives you lots of nose licks! Here it is:

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/ORIJEN_White_Paper.pdf
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the link. And, thanks Casanova. :wub:


----------

